

What is your best programmer joke? - edw519
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/234075/what-is-your-best-programmer-joke

======
jacquesm
Three guys are in a car, a programmer, a systems analyst and an electronics
guy.

Halfway down a mountain side the brakes fail, and the car starts to
accelerate, completely out of control.

At the foot of the mountain there is a busy intersection, and the car is
reaching it just as the lights are red and traffic from the other road is
crossing.

As by a miracle they pass between two 18 wheeler tractor-trailers and make it
to the other side, where after a while they run out of momentum and coast to a
stop.

Wow, that was close, says the systems analyst. I think the master brake
cylinder must have failed...

So, says the electronics dude, let me see if I can fix it.

No, says the programmer, let's just do that again and see if it fails again...

------
matthavener
One I've always liked, but it wasn't on the first couple pages:

A doctor, a priest, and an engineer are all out golfing when suddenly they
start getting hit by golf balls. They complain to the marshall and he says,
"Oh yeah, thats a group of blind golfers". The doctor says, "I will develop a
procedure to help these golfers regain their sight". The priest says, "I will
pray for these golfers so that God may heal them". The engineer says, "Why
can't these guys just play at night?"

------
sad
The best programmer joke? One of my co-workers.

